
Tesla Software Version 10.0 - xvolter
https://www.tesla.com/blog/introducing-software-version-10-0?redirect=no
======
kerkeslager
I want a well-put-together electric car that's completely analog _from the
user 's perspective_. There's not a single user-facing digital feature I've
ever seen on a car that I wanted, and in fact most of them make things worse.

Obviously there's some non-user-facing stuff, i.e. all-wheel-drive, which
computerization has revolutionized. But any user-facing stuff is just awful. I
want an electric car, but I don't want to be forced into some awful
proprietary OS touch screen just to adjust my A/C, and I'm afraid companies
are using the switch from gas to electric as an excuse to go in that
direction.

~~~
radium3d
Tesla 3 owner here. Beyond tapping up / down temperature arrows I don't ever
need to touch my A/C settings and it remembers my settings when I pick my
profile (and soon it will recognize me automatically) so I think it's less
annoying than analog setup personally.

~~~
darpa_escapee
Tesla owners are known to be willing put up with things other car owners
aren't. I don't want to fool around with a touchscreen in traffic.

~~~
dewski
You can use the steering wheel and scroll up or down and you changed the
temperature. No fooling around with touchscreen in traffic. It’s way better
than any analog system I’ve used across Jeep’s and Audi’s.

You can control temperature, fan speed, brightness, and more all from the
steering wheel.

~~~
xedeon
Yes: [https://youtu.be/kLIBYlgsHis?t=560](https://youtu.be/kLIBYlgsHis?t=560)

That video tutorial is now outdated since there has been many UI improvements,
but the steps should still be the same.

~~~
benj111
Are you not highlighting another problem.

Buttons are always in the same place, I know where they are, I don't have to
go hunting for the thing that used to be there, but is now in a sub sub menu,
meanwhile you aren't looking where you're going.

~~~
xedeon
Geez people. It's NOT a submenu.. You just move the scroll-wheel up and down
or push it to turn it on/off. It's that simple. It's also the default
behavior.

Here: [https://youtu.be/_eyxkzaNZX0](https://youtu.be/_eyxkzaNZX0)

Do you get it now? Taking your hands off the steering wheel involves more
steps compared to this.

~~~
babuskov
> Taking your hands off the steering wheel involves...

Taking your hands off the steering wheel has never been a problem. Taking your
eyes off the road is.

That being said, if you want to set a certain temperature with analog
controls, you still need to look at the number (showing the degrees). Still,
in other cars you can see that number all the time, you don't have to go into
some menu. There is a dedicated physical button for that one function.

~~~
StavrosK
I avoid looking at the number by turning the dial all the way down (so I know
where it is) and then up to where I want it.

------
tidepod12
Bit of a bad look that the video clip showing Smart Summon shows the Tesla
driving the wrong direction down a one-way lane...

This might be a situation where Tesla Smart Summon works only when Tesla's are
still rare. In areas where they are more common, I imagine a traffic jam of
confused driverless Teslas trying to move past each other but get stuck in a
small lane like the one in the video.

~~~
Shivetya
Owner of a Tesla model 3.

Summon is the canary in the coal mine. As in, unless it shows signs of life
then the fairy tale of self driving cars is just that, a fairy tale. If they
cannot get a safe an accurate summon to work why should I ever believe my car
will ever drive on its own. Do I believe it will come, not for years. My car
cannot even identify a speed limit sign, maybe version 10 will help on that. I
doubt it, v10 is all about what it can do while parked.

I am so damn tired of them adding features for when I AM NOT DRIVING MY CAR.
As in, I don't need Hulu or Netflix or such, this is all part of the
disconnect at Tesla. They have sold even themselves that autonomous driving is
RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER that they completely ignore improving quality of life
features while driving, namely their blue tooth support for smart phones is
poor, ten year old poor. It is illegal to use my phone physically while
driving but if I want to change the play list my car is getting from my phone
I have to resort to using my phone. This is a common feature on most cars
today but Tesla never has had it. when pressed we get sycophants defending the
decision because autonomous driving is coming "real" soon.

Even more laughable, they never delivered on promised voice commands. I can
tell the car where to go but heaven help me if I want it to change radio
stations or select a new play list from my phone. Even voice control for
Slacker is nothing more than a glorified Siri look up a song and hope it gets
the right one.

love my car but am not impressed much with their direction when it comes to
adding features to the car. They almost got automatic wipers working
consistently but automatic high beams is as spastic as a Jack Russel Terrier.

ps: when asked, would I buy the car again? No. I do not care for their
direction in software; namely focusing on what it can do while I am not
driving it. I want a car that responds to me and makes tasks easier, not one
that focuses on stuff to do while parked and charging, if its charging I
certainly am not going to sit around in it. I already have been sitting for
three plus hours driving it likely

~~~
leesec
Also owner of a TM3.

Best car I've ever owned by a lot.

People sure do get mad about Blutooth.

Also, at least they're able to have a 'software direction'. Not aware of any
other manufacturer who provides anywhere near this level of OTA upgrades.

And obviously the autopilot team is a different one than the people installing
games. Chill.

~~~
rainyMammoth
Here is what I don't understand: you paid a small fortune for your car and if
this was any other car from any other manufacturer you would react like your
parent comment.

But because it is a Tesla you are dismissing all the issues and sell it as the
best car ever. This wouldn't fly with any other car. If you spent 50k$ on a
Audi with poor quality you would probably complain about it.

It is a pattern I see with nearly all the other TM3 owners that dismiss every
single issue.

Really trying to understand but what is so different with a Tesla? Is it the
Hype factor? The feeling to be in a religious group?

~~~
leesec
Yeah so I don't care about the blutooth because my car DRIVES ITSELF a big
percent of the time. it's fundamentally changed how I view driving. Stop and
Go traffic no longer makes me mad. Road trips no longer exhaust me.

There's probably some issues but none that I care about. It feels like driving
the future. It's an absolute joy to drive.

No gas stations is pretty nice too.

~~~
rainyMammoth
I'm driving a Toyota Corolla with lane assist which does 95% of what Tesla
"Self Driving" does. It accelerates and brakes for me in traffic, and correct
courses to stay in my lane. This is a 18k$ car and I would not accept trading
Bluetooth issues with fancy parking summon features.

~~~
SECProto
Having driven a car with Toyota's smart driving features... I view them as a
negative. Cruise control keeps me too far back from whatever vehicle is in
front of me. Dealbreaker with no clear way to disable. I'll stick with my 7
year old Yaris (which also has shitty Bluetooth)

~~~
DevoidSimo
I rented one once, you can adjust the follow distance for the adaptive cruise
control. Annoyingly it resets each time you turn on the car though.

~~~
SECProto
In my experience, none of them are a reasonable distance back. If it gave an
audible chime first or something, it would be fine.

------
sxates
Really excited to finally get Spotify integration, that's huge.

Also hoping they install WiFi at superchargers so you can watch
youtube/Netflix while charging there. Not sure where else I'd use that
feature.

~~~
lazyjones
Imagine how much bandwidth they'd save if Superchargers with WiFi offered the
latest software version cached locally at full WiFi speed to the cars...

~~~
chrisstanchak
CDN costs must be negligible compared to the cost of managing that.

~~~
jasoncartwright
Potentially the expensive cost they would mitigate is the mobile data

~~~
gleenn
I think it only upgrades over WiFi? I remember someone complaining that it was
difficult to upgrade because of network issues.

~~~
jasoncartwright
They prioritise upgrade downloads over wifi, even faster over service centre
wifi (from my experience)

~~~
readams
I think they stopped doing the service center wifi thing. It used to be if you
just parked in front of the service centers you'd get the update right away,
so of course too many people were doing that.

Now you can just select the option to get the software update right away
though.

------
dmode
This is why I am a Tesla fanboy (although somewhat begrudgingly due to Elon's
recent antics). They have made car ownership such a joyous experience. I am
eagerly waiting to download this and go to town

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
Is it a joyous experience when you have to wait 1 month+ for basic replacement
parts to arrive? How about when your consumer grade touch panel dies from heat
and vibration?

~~~
navigatesol
Imagine describing sitting in a parking lot watching YouTube in your car a
"joyous experience".

~~~
bdamm
As strange as it is to a pedestrian such as myself, sitting in parking lots
with the climate set to your liking, the doors locked, and a media on the
screen, seems to be an increasingly popular past-time. I personally don't
understand it, but cars selling to this use-case are seemingly more successful
than cars that don't, and these parking lot homebodies are popping up more and
more.

~~~
kelnos
One place where I can see this as a being useful is to give people something
to do while they're waiting for their car to charge.

~~~
sib
Which is exactly why they are installing Wi-Fi at Supercharger stations.

------
kaiwen1
The depth and breadth of anti-Tesla sentiment in HN threads is curious. It's
rarely from owners. By all satisfaction surveys, owners love their Teslas.

~~~
xedeon
It's very intriguing indeed... I always thought the HN demographic is a pretty
smart bunch, because I often learn quite a bit from the comment section.

I don't get all of the anti-Tesla vitriol, I'm honestly curious what fuels it.
It's like all objectivity get's thrown out the window.

~~~
mikorym
I think the people that read HN is a different demographic from those that
submit, and again different from those that comment. If you look at people's
profiles you can quite starkly see some are uploaders, some don't upload or
comment, some only comment. Having said that, HN is more obnoxious nowadays to
me than earlier.

~~~
xedeon
> HN is more obnoxious nowadays to me than earlier.

Yeah... I noticed this recently too. The early days were very enjoyable and
insightful. Do you have other alternatives?

~~~
mikorym
[https://quiethn.com/](https://quiethn.com/)

I would maybe prefer something that is linux inspired, but
[https://www.phoronix.com/](https://www.phoronix.com/) is too wordy for me.
Something like [https://www.planetizen.com/](https://www.planetizen.com/) is
cool for me, but maybe too specific.

Suprisingly, Reddit is cool if you choose your subreddits wisely. But apart
from that, tbh I think it's probably better to read actual books on topics you
find stimulating or maybe something like the Economist.

~~~
xedeon
These are great, thanks!

------
oflannabhra
Is there a specific reason why Tesla refuses to integrate CarPlay or Android
Auto?

~~~
ubermonkey
It's really baffling. The CarPlay experience in our Volkswagen is so good I
cannot imagine ever going back to an automaker's in-house system. Even the
ones in the luxury cars I've had -- BMW, Mercedes -- have been absolute crap
compared to CarPlay.

I don't even care that it requires USB.

~~~
kemiller
I have used and liked CarPlay and was put off by tesl not having it... until I
tried Tesla’s. CarPlay is essential for routing around the horrible crap put
out by most carmakers but the Tesla ui is awesome. It’s big, it’s fast, and
it’s 100% focused on automotive use. I’d still like the option, but I can’t
say I miss it.

~~~
automathematics
Second this. I love Android Auto. But I love my Model 3 UI more.

------
SketchySeaBeast
"Those using Smart Summon must remain responsible for the car and monitor it
and its surroundings at all times. "

Does this come with an "oh god, stop!" button of some sort?

~~~
Limb
I wonder what happens if your phone freezes and you can't push the "oh god,
stop!" button? Would you still be at fault?

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
I guess it's an "keep going" button that you have to hold down, but still, if
you're phone freezes - is there a fail state we can be absolutely certain of
between the phone and the car?

~~~
loeg
You hope the car relies on continuous signal from the phone to proceed. It's
certainly possible that the phone freezes in a way that the "keep going"
signal continues to be sent, but it's probably not the more likely failure
mode. Definitely a good thing to be concerned about!

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
I may be just a bad developer but my first thought when I see or build a new
feature for anything is "how could this go wrong, and who will it kill if it
does?" Thankfully, I don't make self driving vehicles, so the second question
is usually at worst a handful.

~~~
agitator
That sounds exactly how a good engineer would think...

------
citrusui
Not sure why they called this new feature "Joe Mode". Who is this Joe? An
employee? Why not call it quiet mode?

~~~
millerm
I may be incorrect, but I recall it being about someone on Twitter had sent a
message to Elon asking if they could turn down the volume of the alerts
because it would wake up their kids while they were driving. His name was Joe.
So Tesla implemented “Joe Mode”.

~~~
millerm
From Tesla: [https://www.tesla.com/support/software-
version-10-0#joe](https://www.tesla.com/support/software-version-10-0#joe)

------
taf2
Enhanced summon is great. I had early access and used it on rainy days. Never
again worried I’ll forget my umbrella.

------
bredren
Is this memeified announce video typical for official Tesla marketing? It’s so
casual it is hard to take seriously.

Tesla is not your father’s car.

~~~
automathematics
They changed their branding 2-3 months ago. I thought it was weird at first,
but it's kinda working. I'm personally sick of all the nice car commercials
looking more like a Calvin Klein cologne ad.

~~~
bredren
Do you recall exactly when? I suspect this video cost almost zero to make.
Would be curious to see the changeover. Was it addressed / highlighted at the
time?

~~~
mulcahey
Around July when they hired one Adam Koszary

[https://twitter.com/AdamKoszary/status/1130837644827660289?s...](https://twitter.com/AdamKoszary/status/1130837644827660289?s=20)

He apparently got hired because Elon likes his "absolute unit" sheep meme.

[https://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-hires-social-media-
man...](https://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-hires-social-media-manager-from-
elon-musks-favorite-museum-2019-5)

Their twitter has been a lot more whimsical since. For example:

[https://twitter.com/Tesla/status/1175048579829944320](https://twitter.com/Tesla/status/1175048579829944320)

~~~
bredren
This looked like a fan made video, and I started to speculate in my comment
that it was somebody that Elon liked, possibly emailed with occasionally so
this is no surprise. Actually thought that kind of speculation we get down
voted

------
yalogin
I was really excited for a minute there hoping that they finally fixed the
"autoplay media on the phone on opening the door" bug that plagued the car
since its launch. But no such luck.

~~~
xedeon
This might be phone OS specific. I have an iPhone and the latest iOS13 update
seems to have fixed this.

~~~
trca
Agreed. iOS 13 fixed that for me when I installed the public betas at the
start of summer.

------
new_realist
Smart summon is here; hide your young children.

~~~
fullshark
The supposed use case described here is a parking lot also, where there will
be lots of pedestrians darting between cars.

~~~
imglorp
This might work out ok at low speed. The algorithm is simply "Don't hit
anything. Stop if confused."

~~~
dx87
Considering that they haven't perfected the "don't accelerate into stationary
objects" algorithm, I'm not sure I trust this in an area with a lot of
pedestrian traffic.

~~~
bdamm
The freeway control regime is entirely different from a low-speed control
regime required to safely maneuver in a parking lot. Where I'd expect strange
things to occur would be when a car confuses a baby rolling on the asphalt
with a garbage bag being blown in the wind, and runs it over.

~~~
zaroth
Your second sentence doesn’t follow from your first.

On the highway the car has to distinguish between garbage bag and human, and
avoid false positives because they can cause an accident.

In the parking lot the car doesn’t exceed I think 3mph and had no safety
reason to avoid false positives. It will stop for the garbage bag every time.

Is it technically possible for Smart Summon to collide with something? Perhaps
it is. And I guarantee we will see people testing this heavily on YouTube with
styrofoam in the coming weeks.

Incidentally, it’s also possible for drivers to hit other people in parking
lots too. It’s actually one of the most likely locations for a vehicle to
collide with a human.

The sooner we have algorithms driving in parking lots that are safer than
humans driving in parking lots, the better.

Again, to your original point, it’s a particularly good place to start as you
can allow the false positives in the name of a strict collision safety regime.

------
EStudley
Does anyone know if the user interface is still Qt/QML?

~~~
kccqzy
It probably is. Why would they rewrite their UI if the Qt one works?

~~~
EStudley
It would not be the first time a company has dropped Qt overnight, especially
with their recent push for royalties on all products.

------
mlindner
I'm always surprised how many ycombinator news readers keep repeating utterly
false trite that they heard in some news report that is completely false or
was true years ago and has long been fixed. It's like people are just only
listening to things that confirm their anti-Tesla biases. People need to take
a step back and just read the Wikipedia on things more often.

------
tibbydudeza
I have a VW radio with a touchscreen.

Fortunately the volume knob is in a fixed location so I can use it without
taking my eyes of the road and the skip/play buttons are on the steering
wheel.

While aircraft use glass cockpits , the important controls keeping it in the
sky are still good old button/levers even with different shapes/textures.

~~~
xedeon
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EFbKj5CUwAEA_Wt.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EFbKj5CUwAEA_Wt.jpg)

~~~
LeonM
That image is actually quite powerful, I never thought about it like that.

\- jaguar vs tesla

\- blackberry vs iphone

\- accessibility vs simplicity

\- function vs form

\- classic vs modern

They are both really good products, but some will prefer the blackberry and
some the iPhone. The only thing we have in common, is always be ranting about
why the other product is bad.

------
mensetmanusman
I have seen a few comments talking about how Tesla’s can’t even read the
traffic signs...

This is a conscious decision because signs are easily spoofed by black tape.
Because speed limits change so infrequently, it is much easier and safer to
pull from a lookup table than to read dirty signs and rely on CV...

~~~
Too
What about reduced speed at road works?

Humans can also be spoofed by black tape but humans, usually, have common
sense to realize that going 100 in a small city road is probably a very bad
idea.

------
jhallenworld
The entertainment system improvements are amusing. I installed an Android-
based radio in my 19 year old ICE car for less than $300 and have all of these
features.

For internet, you have to be in Wifi range, add a SIM card to the radio, or
tether from your phone. (I tether or use the house Wifi).

It's fun to add a bluetooth OBD2 dongle, so I can watch vacuum/boost on the
screen with the Torque app (or diagnose car problems, it is an old car..).

[https://www.amazon.com/Eonon-Bluetooth-Navigation-Support-
Sy...](https://www.amazon.com/Eonon-Bluetooth-Navigation-Support-System-
GA9353/dp/B07QK4G16S/ref=sr_1_19?keywords=android+radio+vw+passat&qid=1569536406&s=gateway&sr=8-19)

~~~
Whatarethese
I remember putting one of those in my old Jetta. Thing was a piece of crap.
Slow UI, programmed for Japanese radio stations. Looked much better than the
stock head unit though. Its saving grace was Bluetooth streaming.

~~~
jhallenworld
I think they are improving over time. The one I have from a few years ago has
a fast GUI, but admittedly has a few annoyances:

The FM radio overloads when I drive near a transmitting tower (the stock radio
and an aftermarket Kenwood I have in another car don't have this problem).

It's nice that it integrates with the car's computer, but it could be better.
When I back up it switches to back-up cam mode, which turns off the radio or
anything else you're doing. This has the side effect that I try to rush
through the back-up manoeuver to get the radio back.

I'm tempted to upgrade to a more recent one to see if these things have
improved. An upgrade from one aftermarket radio to another is pretty easy,
because the wiring is all done.

Yeah, I did this upgrade in the first place just to add bluetooth and figured
I give the Android radio a try.

------
kaibee
How is Smart Summon legal to use?

I'm guessing parking lots are private property?

~~~
dragonwriter
> How is Smart Summon legal to use?

I can't imagine it is legal anywhere fully automated, unsupervised cars are
not, even places that have supervised autonomous testing, since there is no
driver at the controls. Of course, if you are someplace the public driving
laws don't apply, and no private rules have yet been adopted against it, you
might be okay even in jurisdictions where self-driving vehicles aren't
allowed.

> I'm guessing parking lots are private property?

They are, but in CA they frequently have signs notifying that the public
Vehicle Code applies and is enforced.

------
AcerbicZero
I kinda wish Tesla made a few regular petrol cars for the enthusiast type such
as myself, as this sounds like a ton of neat technology to play around with.
I'm just not in the market for an electric car, unfortunately.

Edit: By enthusiast, I mean track/motorsport/etc enthusiast. I borrowed a
Model S from a friend of mine for a few days and while I enjoyed it, it wasn't
the most exciting drive, and I can't imagine it would be much good on a track.
Amazing technology though.

~~~
gameswithgo
I used to be a huge enthusiast, drove mr2s, z06 corvettes, a wrx, bmw 3
series, autocrossed the competitively.

Driving an electric tesla made all of those cars feel utterly _dumb_.

If you drive cross country a lot or do long track sessions, I get it, tesla
won't work well, but if you don't think an enthusiast would like a tesla, give
one a try.

~~~
bradlys
> I used to be a huge enthusiast, drove mr2s, z06 corvettes, a wrx, bmw 3
> series, autocrossed the competitively.

> Driving an electric tesla made all of those cars feel utterly dumb.

Why do they feel dumb? I hear this kind of stuff but I don't get it.

Do you still do all the things you did with your old cars but now with your
Tesla?

~~~
gameswithgo
instant torque available all the time. everyone loves big v8s because of this,
electric cars do it more. and without any drivetrain lashing, no pauses or
upsetting the car for shifting

~~~
bradlys
Is that it though? I mean, I get the appeal of torque but there's more to cars
than a straight line pull.

------
riantogo
Great non-driving features.Not going to complain about Tesla making my car
continuously better, but I was hoping to see, "Autopilot now does more".

~~~
zaroth
It’s strange they don’t highlight many of the driving improvements. AutoPilot
has definitely improved, and particularly visualizations of the AP state-of-
world are significantly richer.

They are presently testing red-light detection in shadow mode on the whole
AP2/3 fleet, for example.

------
aledalgrande
Use Smart Summon if you want to feel like Tony Stark.

------
dreamer7
With all the entertainment features they are releasing, they should cash in on
the trend of home smart speakers / TVs.

------
JustFinishedBSG
Too bad the Tesla has been nerfed so bad it's useless / dangerous in Europe. (
because of regulation ).

------
enahs-sf
hoping to see that upgrade that recognizes stop signs for full self driving
soon!

------
GrumpyNl
I love the push buttons on my radio 1-10 for 10 channels. If i wanna change, i
intuitive press the right button. I drive a Mercedes, i can skip through 20
channels on my steer-wheel, or use the touchscreen and go to radio and... Push
buttons for me.

------
daferna
I love that hype video, Spotify is a god-send.

------
je_bailey
This may seem petty but it annoys me that after all this time I still can't
make a hands free call to anyone that has more then one phone number in my
address book.

~~~
xedeon
Really? My wife has her mobile and work number on my phone contacts (iOS) and
I can use the voice command to say:

"Call wife on mobile" or "Call wife on work" and it works.

I tested this on a 2016 Model X, 2015 Model S and 2019 Model 3.

------
cosmosa
What a bunch of odd features.

------
SomeOldThrow
I really wish they offered a dumb car with the electrics but no screen.

------
hartator
> “Car-aoke”

Oh no.

------
Havoc
Netflix in a car that doesn't yet have fully autonomous driving.

Perhaps not the greatest of ideas

Or maybe its while stationary only?

~~~
NickM
Yes, it is only enabled while the car is parked.

------
dreamcompiler
So glad they've made it possible to watch Netflix and Youtube and play games
on the screen. Those things are exactly what I'm looking for in a car
operating system. After all, I can't do any of those with my phone.

~~~
tempestn
So glad I can watch Netflix and Youtube and play games on my phone. After all
I can't do any of those with my computer.

~~~
vel0city
I am not always around my computer. I almost always have my phone around while
in my car.

~~~
bobsil1
Is your phone 15"?

------
Twirrim
> Our new “Car-aoke” feature lets you sing your heart out with friends on a
> road trip – or by yourself.

Wait what.. you're encouraging drivers to look at the entertainment panel to
read song lyrics? While they're driving?

~~~
noveltyaccount
[https://electrek.co/2019/09/15/tesla-v10-first-look-
release-...](https://electrek.co/2019/09/15/tesla-v10-first-look-release-
notes-features/)

> Tesla notes that while you can play the tracks while driving, the feature
> will only display the lyrics when the car is in park. That’s a bit of a
> shame for road trips with the family, but safety first.

